
The Next Apple Processor Change Is Within ARMs Reach - aspenmayer
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/h7l6d7/the_next_processor_change_is_within_arms_reach/
======
aspenmayer
Original title lacked context. It was:

The Next Processor Change is Within ARMs Reach

